# SNOW BUDDIES Movie: Golden Puppies die



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

:bawling: That is just so sad. I have so enjoyed that series of movies (especially Air Buddies). :bawling:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a member...or maybe on CG, whose golden is in this movie...Nugget-I think...she's been sending updates and has been to the set where they shoot twice. I wonder what her take on this is?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder where that New York breeder got twenty-five, six week old puppies from? Sounds like a Mill operation to me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

moverking said:


> We have a member...or maybe on CG, whose golden is in this movie...Nugget-I think...she's been sending updates and has been to the set where they shoot twice. I wonder what her take on this is?


Yep....member name here is: DUSTYRD2
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/dustyrd2.html

I wonder if they can tell us more of the story?


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm well aware of the problems with the puppies and am just as upset as anyone over them being sick. I will say though, the media has sensationalized the story (to sell more papers) and has left out certain things and left other things to innuendo. I do know the production company has spared no expense in nursing the pups back to health once the severity of their illness was realized. Sadly, though 2 were just too ill or weak to make it through. All the pups were pulled from the shoot and sent to foster homes immediately to recuperate and have been retired from shooting. I did see on another board that someone who is fostering 3 of them reports they are doing very well and are now racing around and playing with one another. We have been on set, albeit not when the puppies are there, but everyone is very good with the animals are they are definately treated well. Also, a rep from the American Humane Society is on set too. Their role is to look out for the animals AND the trainers. I know from first hand experience that Nugget's trainers treat him unbelievably well, so much so that he is eager to return with them every Sunday night without so much as a backward glance at us as he drives away. And like your furbabies, Nugget is part of our family, so his treatment & care while in the hands of others if of vital importance to us. AND Nugget was never in any danger of contracting whatever illnesses the pups had as he never had any contact with the pups, nor did his trainers.
Based on my knowledge of the situation I have my own opinions, but am unable to share them on this or any other forum for obvious reasons. Just remember not everything is as it appears, especially in the media. You really have to do your own research to get at the truth.
Judie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks DUSTYRD2, for the update. It's nice to get the other side of the story...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I figured as always, there are two sides to every story. I was hoping you would be on to give us firsthand information. Thanks for that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you stepped in to set the record straight. I hadn't posted to this because something in the article had me wondering if I was getting the real story. Maybe it was because I wanted to see Nugget on the big screen


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Two Golden pups are *unnesscesarily *dead and for what? No spin doctoring is going to take that bottom line away.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ant said:


> Two Golden pups are *unnesscesarily *dead and for what? No spin doctoring is going to take that bottom line away.


Yeah I hate articles like this. Too many unanswered questions. Did the pups come from a puppy mill? Were the pups taken from their mothers milk too soon? Was there a genetic fault in the pups? Inquireing minds want to know. I was glad to hear Nugget is fine.


----------



## mudd magnet (Mar 5, 2007)

The lady I got my puppy from was contacted by the movie people to have her dog's appear in this film. I am just glad that they were over 8 week's when they called her abought them she listed them when they were 9 week's  I find it very strange why that breeder would let 25 6 week old pup's go like that..

I am glad to here from DUSTYR2 that for the most part they were being treated well seem's to be more of a accident to me as some of the best breeder's can loose a puppy. seems once one had the disease it simply spread to the rest of the litter and they didn't notice in time?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for speaking up, Judie. I certainly understand why you cannot say more and I'm impressed you even shared any info at all. This must put a damper on everyone's excitement. 

I'm at a loss for words over the loss of the puppies. It's very sad. Hopefully, changes made in the future having a direct link to this tragic event, will come about. It doesn't bring back the lost pups, but maybe the changes will stop this from ever happening again.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

The article only mentions giardia and coccidia. Both are extremely common. Here in Virginia, virtually every pup has to contend with coccidia. They normally aren't fatal, but with very young pups and a lot of stress it must have been too much.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

JimS said:


> The article only mentions giardia and coccidia. Both are extremely common. Here in Virginia, virtually every pup has to contend with coccidia. They normally aren't fatal, but with very young pups and a lot of stress it must have been too much.


Jim is right-even here in Wisconsin, with our subzero winter temps, coccidia is very common. And it usually seems to break in the 4-6 week old age group. It must have been the combination or something, as I have never seen puppies get truly sick from coccidia. They generally have soft, smelly poops and the pups are usually small in size but otherwise fine.

I suspect the pups were harboring the coccidia at least, not sure about the giardia as that is usually water borne, and all the stress must have broken it out.

Too, too sad for those poor puppies. There is no one better to watch and care for their puppies than a good breeder.

I remember seeing an article about some breeder that had sent off several puppies to star in the movie (not sure it was the one mentioned here from NY), and it kind of seemed like he had dollar signs in his eyes, based on the interview anyway.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

JimS said:


> The article only mentions giardia and coccidia. Both are extremely common. Here in Virginia, virtually every pup has to contend with coccidia. They normally aren't fatal, but with very young pups and a lot of stress it must have been too much.


I so hear you....Zack had the worms for about 4 month...we couldnt get rid of them.
I am sorry for what happend to the 2 pups and the other ones who got sick.
I am just not blaming the movie production..it could of happend anywhere the pups went.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Of course there is always more to a story then one side, but my personal opinion on this for whatever it is worth is a six week unvaccinated puppy should not have been taken from it's breeders home for profit of a movie. Just my take on it. It's very sad and I do love the movie's, and do have the last one but I think common sense has to come first over the making of a movie. Six weeks is way too young! They should have known that, as well as the health risks that are involved by doing it. JMO

Puppies are cute, and they may well sell more video's. But common sense should always come first. I will be watching for more, but I doubt it will change my mind since I do not agree with what they were doing to sell a movie. Were they supporting puppy mills to make this movie, or were these pups taken from a very responsible breeder. I guess in the end it will all come out.


----------



## nGoldenm (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with Goldndust on this one. I appreciate your take on it DUSTYRD2, but the bottom line is, 25 6week old pups were taken from their mother and their lives put in jeopardy. And for what? Profits for a movie and it makes me sick. These pups may have been well cared for, but where did they come from? It sounds like a mill to me. I will not support a mill. 

Bottom line, two pups are dead others are sick. They were taken from their mother way too early, and it sounds like they came from a mill. I don't know about you, but it makes me mad enough to boycott the movie at the very least.


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

Ant said:


> Two Golden pups are *unnesscesarily *dead and for what? No spin doctoring is going to take that bottom line away.


The pups were way too young to begin with to be put into an environment like that. Sure they may have been looked after with love and care but what about the vaccines they *may* have had that did not have time to take hold???

Thank goodness Nugget is old enough to endure this kind of stuff.


----------

